# CPC-A Looking for work in the DC Metropolitan Area



## terriwarren (Sep 17, 2010)

Terri Warren, CPC
4818 Sheriff Road, NE
Washington, DC 20019
(202) 560-8988
terri.juddwarren@gmail.com


Objective	I would like to have a career in Medical Billing and Coding, where I can use the administrative skills I already have, the skills I obtained in my professional career, along with the training received at Sanford-Brown Institute in the Medical Billing and Coding Program.

Education	
11/2008-09/2009             Sanford-Brown Institute, Medical Billing and Coding                               Landover, MD 
*Advanced Medical Terminology: Anatomy, Physiology and Pharmacology Administration, and Health Insurance Processing and Verifications
*EOB Posting
*Claims Posting and Follow-Up
*Medical Manager, Bookkeeping Concepts/Financials/EMR 
*Medisoft Bookkeeping Concepts/Financials/EMR
*Billing and Coding: ICD-9-CM, CPT-4 and HCPCS Coding
*Medical Law, Liability, and Ethics

Experience	
10/2009-08/2010         Washington Hospital Center   Washington, DC
Volunteer, Health Information Management
*Data Entry
*Sorting and Filing Patient Medical Records

2/2006–08/2009	Dr. Walter Holder	Washington, DC
Medical Biller
*Reviewed and Submitted Claims 
*Ensured Accurate CPT-4, ICD-9-CM, and HCPCS coding
*Medisoft Practice Management Software
*Charge Entry and Posting, EMR
*Denied Claims Review and Resubmission
*EOB
*Answered Telephones
*Scheduled Appointments
*Patient Registration

6/2003-2/2006	Warren's Business Services	Washington, DC
Web Designer
*Customer Web Site Design and Maintenance.
*Provided Excellent Customer Service
*Performed General Accounting

6/1998-6/2003	Center of Concern	Washington, DC
Office Manager
*Performed General Office Management
*Set up, Organized and Maintained New Front Office
*Supervised Receptionist
*Organized, improved and expanded Sales of Publications and Merchandise.
*Made Travel Arrangements
*Improved Supply Order Process
*Maintained Equipment
*Established and Maintained Monthly Billing Cycle
*Billing and Collections
*Processed Donations and Sales
*Learned Web Design and Maintained Company Web Site
*Performed Data Entry for Donor and Sales Databases
*Prepared Weekly Accounting Reports

02/1995-06/1998	International Dairy Foods Ass'n	Washington, DC
Receptionist
*Answered Busy Multi-Line Telephone System
*Received All Visitors and Incoming Deliveries
*Arranged Courier Deliveries
*Served as Company Notary
*Maintained Conference Room Schedule

2/1988-2/1995   BDW Books                       Washington, DC
Manager
*Performed Customer Service
*Supervised All Employees
*Ordered All Merchandise and Supplies
*Performed Daily Restocking
*Performed Daily Accounting
*Supervised Cash Drawer Operations

Skills/Certifications
*Certified Professional Coder
*CPR Certification	
*Typing: 55 wpm
*Microsoft Word
*Microsoft Excel
*Microsoft Access
*Microsoft PowerPoint
*HIPAA Compliance Workshop Certification
*Member American Academy of Professional Coders
*18.5 CEUs, American Academy of Professional Coders

	References Available Upon Request


----------



## mccomasle@gmail.com (Sep 24, 2010)

Check out Inova Health System job database.


----------

